# Locked Out! Help Me Plz!



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

hey, i need help as soon as possible but even better now. I was just outside finished cleaning my car 1994 sentra xe when i locked everything up and then close the door. When i check my pockets i go " ohh shit where are my keys". When i look they are still hanging on the first click on the ignition. Does someone know how to open the door without messing anything up. Please help me out guys!


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

hey at least you didn't run out of gas, then lock your keys in the car.

I've always just used a coathanger.

Duplicate keys are cheap - I keep one in my wallet and in one of those magnetic key thingies.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

This is what I do to break into my b13... get a flat head screwdriver, and at the top corner of the door where it meets the b pillar, stick the screw driver between the body and the door and pull back on the door. With a second screw driver slide it into the middle of the gap of the door. Take a very strong coat hanger and bend the end so it has a hook and bend the whole thing so it has a gentle arch... You will have to bend the coat hanger so it will come back and hit the door on the inside... Take a pair of vice grips or plyers in one hand... Stick the hook part where your door lock is... then brace the coat hanger so it is pressed up against your hand so it doesn't move... take the plyers and twist the coat hanger in the direction you need to flip open the lock. This will be easy if you don't have power locks... if you do, it will just take more strength and a stronger coat hanger.... Be carefull with you window rubber and bending of the door so it is minimal... 

Let me know if this works for you... I can get into my care in 3 mins if I have the supplies... I've done this with a leatherman and a bucket handle... 1 ft long. we were camping.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's how to break into a Sentra, I think I'll post it on the internet for everyone to see.  You have a pm 94 sentragtr.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

hey where is that sentra I could use a newer sentra 
Window 25.00 out of wrecking yard and about 1 hr. 
Free 94' sentra Priceless


----------



## Caj Darkmoon (Jun 4, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> Here's how to break into a Sentra, I think I'll post it on the internet for everyone to see.  You have a pm 94 sentragtr.


It's not really that big a deal tool... every car can be broken into, and sharing the best way to get into a Sentra on a sentra forum where no one knows where your from isnt that big a deal.

Anyways, I had to do it for the second time friday night... It just happened to be dawn and I went out to warm up my car after working on a friends all night and locked the doors. I used a crowbar to bend back the door, they have quite a bit of flex without bending. I was able to get my fingers all the way in right by the bar. One suggestion, the back doors seem to be easier, but I want to know what moron invented the locks on the b13... they dont pull up, which would be easy, they flip.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Caj Darkmoon said:


> ... I want to know what moron invented the locks on the b13... they dont pull up, which would be easy, they flip.


I consider that to be a bood thing, you can't slim jim our locks because of that. Locksmith's have to use a curved metal rod that is designed to get around the the glass to pull the lock linkage that runs horizontally. Some companies like GM, make it really easy and weld a rod on perpendicularly so that it's easier to grab. I prefer that it be difficult, then I can figure out a way for myself and the thieves can be left in the dark about it. 6 of one, half dozen of the other though I suppose. They'll just break a window or garf up your keyhole, in which case, you'd be better off leaving the damn car unlocked. Same can be said for stereos. If you don't bolt them in then they don't have to garf up your dash trying to get the thing out.


----------



## Caj Darkmoon (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree on it being a good thing, especially when I'm one of those people with a nice stereo.  When I park my car with a $650 stereo system installed and a $1500 computer, along with a $400 camera sitting in the back seat on my way to a LAN, its good to know that things are secure. However, at dawn when I'm half asleep and trying to break into my own car, I didnt find it nearly as helpfull. Sadly, if someone like me can break into a car without doing any damage, well, that worries me.


----------

